# Prostatakrebs > Angehörigenforum >  Therapieentscheidung - Wie viel Zeit ist normal?

## Rhava13

Liebe Forum-Mitglieder,
ich gehe nun mal den neuen Schritt in so ein Forum, weil ich nicht mehr weiter weiß. Ich bin seit 1 1/2 Jahren in einer Beziehung mit einem Mann (59), bei dem Anfang September Prostatakrebs diagnostiziert wurde. Aus meiner - entfernten - Sicht schiebt er das Problem auf die lange Bank. Vielleicht bin ich nur zu ängstlich, aber ich als Partnerin komme damit nicht klar. Ich bitte nun Betroffene, mir zu einem realistischen Maßstab zu verhelfen!
Schon im Frühjahr waren überhöhte PSA-Werte gefunden worden, und so im Mai oder Juni hat er mir erstmals davon erzählt (damals 3,5). Zuerst war ich voller Wärme und Hilfsbereitschaft. Ich habe selbst schon einen Krebs besiegt (1997, Gebärmutterhals) und war optimistisch und versprach, ihn zu unterstützen und zu ihm zu halten. Er nahm das nicht an, sondern meinte, der PSA-Test würde übertrieben, die Ärzte wären panisch, und der Wert würde wieder runter gehen. Das hätte er bei vorherigen Prostataentzündungen auch so erlebt. Er ging zum Heilpraktier und nahm irgendwelche Kügelchen. Ich reagierte mit Angstzuständen, morgens nach dem Aufwachen oder mitten in der Nacht. Da wir eine Wochenendbeziehung haben, kriegte er davon nichts mit. Ich sagte auch nichts, weil ich mit nicht einmischen wollte. Er sagte auch nichts.

Im Juli hat ihn dann eine Cousine, die Ärztin an der Uniklinik Tübingen ist, überzeugt, sich dort untersuchen zu lassen. Es gab drei Termine mit Untersuchungen, die sich bis Anfang September hinzogen, wo dann die Biospie war. Im September fuhren wir in Urlaub, das Untersuchungsergebnis (Glyson 3 + 4 oder wie das heißt, PSA nun 4,9) holte er erst Anfang Oktober ab. Dann folgte etwas, was ich Ärzte-Tourismus nennen würde. Er konsultierte eine Klinik in Hamburg wg. Op, dann zwei Stahlentherapeuten im Saarland (persönliche Bekannte), dann einen Strahlentherapeuten in Köln, dann wieder die Uniklinik Tübingen, dann einen Strahlentherapeuten in Hamburg... Nebenbei besuchte er eine (andere) Heilpraktikerin für chinesische Medizin.

Inzwischen war es Mitte Dezember. Ich hatte inzwischen für mich eine Psychotherapeutin gesucht, um mit meiner eigenen Belastung umzugehen und meine Anteile aufzuarbeiten. Die Beziehung ist deutlich in Mitleidenschaft gezogen worden. Es gab einige Auseinandersetzungen, wenn ich das leidige Thema angesprochen habe. Sein Tenor ist, das sei seine persönliche Sache, ich hätte mich nicht einzumischen, er würde das für sich entscheiden, - es sei ja auch fraglich, ob er in einem oder fünf Jahren noch mit mir zusammen wäre. Wenn ich dann wieder entschieden hatte, zu schweigen, sagten mir Freunde, das wäre unverantwortlich, ich könne ihn doch nicht in sein Unglück rennen lassen, sondern müsse ihn zu einer Entscheidung drängen, welcher auch immer.

Nach einer Auseinandersetzung im Dezember hat er mit dann erzählt, er hätte sich entschieden, und zwar wolle er eine Protonentherapie machen. Den Antrag an die Krankenkasse hätte er gestellt. Vorsorglich hätte er für Ende Januar auch einen Op-Termin vereinbart. Ich war erleichtert und sah endlich wieder Licht am Horizont. Leider war das Thema dann wieder vom Tisch. Vorgestern habe ich erfahren, das die TK den Antrag abgelehnt hat (das hatte ich ihm Dezember angekündigt, hatte ich schon im Internet gelesen...), nun wolle er den Op-Termin wieder absagen und erstmal in Heidelberg schauen, wo es einen Modellversuch gibt. Und dann vielleicht doch nach München fahren und die Therapie privat bezahlen. Und den Skiurlaub planen...

Ich ziehe mich emotional immer mehr raus, weil ich es nicht aushalte. Vielleicht bin ich auch nicht die richtige Gefährtin für solche Situationen? "Sich Zeit für eine Therapieentscheidung nehmen...", da hätte ich 3 Wochen erwartet. Aber vielleicht habe ich auch nur keine Ahnung und ein halbes Jahr ist ganz normal?

Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Rhava

----------


## Michael A.

Hallo Rhava,

Du solltes Dir nicht allzugrosse Sorgen machen, in der Regel wächst der Prostatakrebs sehr langsam.
Dein Lebendsgefährte hat mit einem Glaeson Score von 3+4=7 und einem PSA von 4,9ng/ml einen mittelmässig aggressiven Krebs.
Allerdings ist die PSAVZ die auch ein Parameter der Aggressivität ist mit ca. 10 Monaten recht schnell, das heißt in weiteren 10 Monaten
könnte der PSA über 1o ng/ml sein und die Prognose für eine Vollständige Heilung könnte schlechter sein.

Dein lebensgefährte sollte nochmals den PSA Wert messen lassen, um zu sehen wie schnell der Wert steigt, und dann doch recht bald eine Entscheidung treffen.

Denn mit Chinesischer Medizin kann er diesen Krebs nicht heilen.

Ich wünsche Dir und Deinem Lebensgefährten alles Gute,

Michael A.

----------


## Hvielemi

> (damals 3,5)
>  Er ging zum Heilpraktier und nahm irgendwelche Kügelchen.
> 
> Im Juli hat ihn dann eine Cousine, die Ärztin an der Uniklinik Tübingen ist, überzeugt, sich dort untersuchen zu lassen.
>  Es gab drei Termine mit Untersuchungen, die sich bis Anfang September hinzogen, wo dann die Biospie war. 
> ...das Untersuchungsergebnis (Glyson 3 + 4 oder wie das heißt, PSA nun 4,9) holte er erst Anfang Oktober ab. 
> Er konsultierte eine Klinik in Hamburg wg. Op, 
> dann zwei Stahlentherapeuten im Saarland (persönliche Bekannte), 
> dann einen Strahlentherapeuten in Köln, 
> ...


Liebe Rhava

Ja, ein halbes Jahr ist 'normal', um einen Entscheid zur Therapie eines
früh erkannten Prostatakrebses zu fällen. Der Krebs ist in dieser Zeit
zwar gewachsen, aber wohl nicht ausser Kontrolle geraten, wie dies
ein Gebärmutterhals-Krebs durchaus wäre.

Unter den von Deinem Partner angelaufenen Adressen sind die richtigen,
aber auch solche, die er sich sparen hätte können, z.B. die in München.
Das 'Problem' beim Prostatakrebs ist, dass es nicht den EINEN Weg gibt,
ihn zu therapieren, sondern viele, die ähnliche Aussichten auf Heilung bieten.
Eine Entscheid, egal, wie er ausfalle, ist also immer mit der Unsicherheit
behaftet, etwas Anderes könnte besser sein.
Beweisen lässt sich das nicht, mindestens solange man sich im Mileu der
Schulmedizin bewegt, und weder in Kügelchen noch in Kräutchen das 
abschliessende Heil sucht.

Zugleich hat Mann ja ohne Therapie keine Beschwerden, aber mit
Therapie die trübe Aussicht auf Impotenz, Inkontinenz und Erfolglosigkeit, 
jeweils mit einer durchaus nicht vernachlässigbaren Wahrscheinlichkeit. 

Dennoch wirst Du hier im Forum kaum einen Mann finden, der rückblickend seine 
Therapieentscheide bereut, auch wenn es nicht so gekommen ist, wie gewünscht. 
Aber viele hadern, wie Dein Partner, mit dem Sprung aus scheinbarer Gesundheit 
in die Welt der Krebskranken. Dies nicht zuletzt in Sorge um die Partnerschaft,
die äusserlich mit Therapie schneller belastet scheint, als ohne. 
Dass diese Partnerschaft auch ohne Therapieentscheid eine erhebliche
Belastung erfährt, macht es nicht einfacher.  

Nun ist aber ein halbes Jahr um, und Dein Partner wird durch weitere
Abklärungen nicht mehr schlauer. Der Zeitverlust ist nicht so
dramatisch, aber es gibt keinen Grund mehr, weitere Abklärungen
und Verzögerungen zu veranlassen.

Die Ausgangslage wird nicht so schnell schlechter, aber in keinem Falle
besser. Ob Operieren oder eine der Bestrahlungsvarianten wählen,
kann er nun innert Sekunden entscheiden, denn einen sicheren Vor-
oder Nachteil bietet keine der Varianten.

Ein Würfelwurf tut's auch.
Klar ist lediglich, dass KEINE Seite des Würfels einen Nuller zeigt.
Besser wäre wohl, mit der Cousine aus Tübingen eine Auslegeordnung
zu machen und dann zu entscheiden. Auch da wird es keinen Nuller geben.

Wie auch immer, 
ich wünsche Deinem Partner und Dir den richtigen Entscheid.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Briele

Liebe Rhava,

Ich antworte Dir, weil Du Dein Thema ins das Angehörigenforum stellst, Du ja für Dich eine Antwort möchtest. Es tut mir immer leid, wenn ich erfahre, dass jemand die Diagnose erhalten hat und dann das Leben für alle Beteiligten plötzlich ganz anders ist, da muß man die Menschen nicht einmal persönlich kennen.

Du fragst, ob es normal ist, so lange bis zu einer Entscheidungsfindung zu brauchen, ob man so viel herumirren muß, bis man weiß was man machen will. Ich denke da gibt es nicht wirklich eine Messlatte, wobei man natürlich bei der einen Krebsdiagnose sagen kann, da kannst dir noch Zeit lassen und bei einer anderen wäre eine rasche Entscheidung klug.

Aber jeder hat seinen Weg und wenn der Erkrankte bei Sinnen ist, dann muß man ihn eh lassen. Als Angehöriger hinkt man ohnehin immer hinterher. Kaum hat man sich auf das eine eingestellt, schon geht es wieder andersrum. Ich habe versucht meinem Mann zu vermitteln, dass ich immer hinter und neben ihm stehe, egal wie er sich entscheidet. Das ist mir dann nicht ganz leicht gefallen, wenn meine Entscheidung eine andere gewesen wäre.

Man soll und darf in so einer Angelegenheit nicht die zeitliche Länge einer Beziehung aufrechnen. Du schreibst, Du bist seit eineinhalb Jahren in der Beziehung. Das ist nicht lang, aber die Beziehung kann gefestigter und stabiler sein, als wenn man 30 Jahre miteinander lebt. Bedenkenswert ist allerdings, dass er Deine Bemühungen abschmettert. Da solltest Du überlegen ob Du das aushalten willst und kannst. Wenn die Freunde meinen es sei unverantwortlich ihn in sein Unglück rennen zu lassen, dann haben sie hoffentlich Dich ebenfalls im Blick!

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute, Deinem Partner natürlich auch und pass gut auf Dich auf.
Liebe Grüße 
Briele

----------


## Carlos

Hallo Rhava,
Du solltest Deinem Lebenspartner die Entscheidung über den Umgang mit seiner Krebserkrankung schon selbst überlassen und ihn nicht unter Druck setzen. Es ist schließlich seine Prostata.
Er hat sich ja inzwischen auch über etwaige Therapiemöglichkeiten informiert und wird sich dann ja irgendwann entscheiden welchen Weg er einschlagen will. Die Zeit dazu hat er jedenfalls und voschnelle, unüberlegte Handlungen sind nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.
Auch wenn Du mit dieser Situation nicht klar kommst, solltest Du ihn in der nächsten Zeit nicht drängen oder beeinflussen und so lange warten bis er dieses Thema wieder aufgreift.
Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls Geduld und Deinem Partner viel Glück bei der Therapiewahl. Gruß, Carlos

----------


## vaukaa

> Hallo Rhava,
> Du solltest Deinem Lebenspartner die Entscheidung über den Umgang mit seiner Krebserkrankung schon selbst überlassen und ihn nicht unter Druck setzen. Es ist schließlich seine Prostata.
> Er hat sich ja inzwischen auch über etwaige Therapiemöglichkeiten informiert und wird sich dann ja irgendwann entscheiden welchen Weg er einschlagen will. Die Zeit dazu hat er jedenfalls und voschnelle, unüberlegte Handlungen sind nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.
> Auch wenn Du mit dieser Situation nicht klar kommst, solltest Du ihn in der nächsten Zeit nicht drängen oder beeinflussen und so lange warten bis er dieses Thema wieder aufgreift.
> Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls Geduld und Deinem Partner viel Glück bei der Therapiewahl. Gruß, Carlos


Das ist ja nicht ganz das, was Rhava lesen wollte. Natürlich ist es nicht ihre Prostata, aber sie fühlt eine Verantwortung für ihren Partner und will die wahrnehmen. Vielleicht will der Partner ja auch in eine Richtung "gedrängt" werden, weil er nicht weiß - und es allein auch nicht entscheiden will- wo er hin will. Ich finde, Rhava sollte offensiv ihre Hilfe anbieten, d.h. ein Gespräch mit ihrem Partner führen mit dem Ziel, eine Vorgehensweise festzulegen. Und die dann auch mittragen und begleiten. Das will sie schließlich auch, wenn ich ihren Beitrag richtig verstanden habe. Das Hin und Her ist nicht das richtige in dieser angespannten Situation. In meiner Lage war das auch so. Jeder Mann hat Angst, sich "da unten" rumschnippeln zu lassen. Aber mit Diagnosetourismus wird das nicht besser. Mit TCM schon gar nicht.

Geduld und viel Glück bei der Therapiewahl reichen nicht, in Eurem Fall ist es wichtig, dass einer von Euch nicht auf der Strecke bleibt und "mitgenommen" wird. Nur dann wird es klappen und Handlungsbedarf besteht ja nun wirklich auch.

Volker

----------


## Rhava13

Sie haben meinen inneren Druck schon etwas entspannt. Auch wenn die Hinweise unterschiedlich und teilweise konträr waren, sagt es mir doch, dass es wahrscheinlich nicht den einen Weg gibt. Ihr seid ja auch alle auf eure Art klar gekommen. Ich habe auch eure Krankheitsberichte gelesen und gesehen, dass die Entscheidungszeiten unterschiedlich waren. 

Mir ist klar geworden, dass ich die Entscheidungszeit  mit Mai/Juni beginnen lasse, aber mein Freund wahrscheinlich erst Anfang Oktober, als er die Diagnose schwarz auf weiss hatte, mit dem Überlegen anfing. Insofern reden wir über ungleiche Zeitfenster. 
Das hat mir auch geholfen: 


> Zugleich hat Mann ja ohne Therapie keine Beschwerden, aber mit Therapie die trübe Aussicht auf Impotenz, Inkontinenz und Erfolglosigkeit, jeweils mit einer durchaus nicht vernachlässigbaren Wahrscheinlichkeit


 Ich konnte mich dann da hinein versetzen, dass er ohne Therapie ein Leben als Gesunder führt, und mit Behandlungsbeginn zum Patienten wird.

Ich wollte keinen Druck machen und nicht drängen. Als ich das erstemal in irgendwelche Foren dieser Art guckte (nicht dieses, das hab ich erst später gefunden), hat es mich total abgeschreckt, wie da die Frauen über die Prostata ihrer Männer debattierten. Ich wollte da Abstand halten und mich raushalten. Aber was mache ich, wenn er nichts sagt und auch nichts macht?? Ich kann leider mit kaum jemand darüber reden. Er möchte nicht, dass es bekannt wird, und hat es nur seiner Ehefrau (er ist noch verheiratet), seinen Kindern und eben jener Cousine erzählt. Zu denen habe ich aber keinerlei Kontakt, weil er mich als neue Freundin aus seiner alten Familie heraushält. In meinem Freundeskreis ist er bekannt, da soll es auch nicht erzählt werden. So konnte ich ledigleich mit einigen entfernten Bekannten darüber reden. Die wiederum sagten, ich könne doch nicht tatenlos zusehen... Ich bekam das Gefühl, egal was ich mache, es ist falsch. Und mir sagen, dass eine Krebserkrankung mit mir nichts zu tun hat, ist auch nicht ganz wahr. Mir ist es nicht egal, wie lange seine Lebenserwartung ist oder ob es noch Sex gibt. 

Nach euren Antworten denke ich, die Entscheidungszeit ist noch nicht so gravierend lang. Ich kann wieder Ruhe gewinnen. Ich kann ihm noch mal deutlich machen, dass ich zu ihm halte. Aber auch, dass ich seine Entscheidung erwarte... Und ich kann auch auf mich gucken, was er mit mir macht und mir zumutet.
Rhava

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Rhava:13

Eine adäquate Therapieentscheidung zu treffen unabhängig vom Zeitfenster ist schwierig und kann nicht pauschalisiert werden. Es nutzt auch nichts die PCa-Historien betroffener User zu lesen um daraus eine Vorgehensweise für sich, seinen Partner abzuleiten. Jede Prostata, jeder Tumor, gleicht nicht dem anderen, so wie nicht jedes Ohr dem anderen gleicht. Es sind die intraindividuellen Unterschiede eines jeglichen Tumorgeschehens, Tumorbiologie, sowie die Perönlichkeitsmerkmale des Betroffenen zu berücksichtigen. "Jeder tickt anders."

Jede invasive Therapie hat erhebliche Konsequenzen im Kontext der nicht zu unterschätzenden Nebenwirkungen.

Ich habe mich z.B. für das "Nichts" tuen entschieden, d.h. ich bin den komplimentärmedizinischen Weg gegangen und das schon seit 6 Jahren. Fühle mich bei bester Gesundheit und habe keine klinischen Probleme bis dato. Die Lebensqualität hat für mich Vorang. Eine Entscheidung welcher jeder Betroffene für sich selbst treffen sollte ohne einen direktiven Einfluß von aussen. Ratschläge dagegen anhören ja.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Rhava13!

Es wurde hier schon alles Wesentliche geschrieben.  Es ist optimal, wenn man sich gut informiert. Denn dadurch wächst die  Wahrscheinlichkeit, die für sich beste Therapie zu finden. Doch leider  schwirren zu viele Meinungen durchs Internet und die Entscheidung wird  immer schwieriger. 

*Nur: Irgendwann muss man sich entscheiden und letztendlich auch dazu stehen.* 

Wann  dieser Zeitpunkt ist, ist schwer zu sagen, da Niemenad weiß, wie sich  der Tumor weiter entwickelt bzw. wie der aktuelle Stand ist. PSA-Wert  und Pathologiebericht der Biopsie sind nur die Schnappschüsse eines  komplexen Geschehens. 

Dein Freund ist in einer schwierigen Lage.  Da ist seine Beziehung zu dir und der 2. oder wievielte Frühling. Sex  spielt ganz sicher für Ihn eine Rolle. Und jetzt soll er sich auf die  eine oder andere Art entmannen lassen? Er fragt sich, wie wirst du  reagieren? Wie reagieren eure gemeinsamen Freunde? Hält dies eure  Beziehung aus? Ich kann mir gut vorstellen und glaube es dir auch, dass  du schon versucht hast, ihm diese Angst zu nehmen, dass du ihm  Zusammenhalt geschworen hast. Und er möchte das ja auch glauben. Aber  das kleine Teufelchen auf seiner Schulter flüstert ihm immer wieder böse  Dinge ins Ohr. Also sucht er nach Möglichkeiten, wie er mit einem  "blauen Auge" aus der Nummer mit der Prostata rauskommt. Er hofft auf  ein Wunder, das ihn wieder so herstellt, wie er vor der Diagnose war.  Allerdings sind Wunder selten.

Er muss eine Entscheidung für sich  treffen. Er kann dazu aber nur stehen, wenn du ihn nicht drängst. Eine  halbherzige Entscheidung wäre für euch Beide fatal. Du kannst ihn bei  der Informationsbeschaffung helfen, kannst ihn unterstützen, ihn  seelisch aufrichten, ihn begleiten, aber auf eine Entscheidung drängen  hilft nicht. 

Wenn ihm eure Beziehung wichtig ist, dann sollte er  dich in seine Überlegungen mit einbeziehen. Vielleicht hilft es euch,  wenn ihr euch darüber austauscht, wie ihr euch die nächsten Jahre  vorstellt. Das Leben wird sich für euch so oder so völlig verändern. Das  Wissen über die Diagnose kann nicht mehr rückgängig gemacht werden,  egal, ob er sich behandeln lässt oder so tut als wäre nichts geschehen.

Ich wünsche euch viel Glück
Günter

----------


## Rhava13

Danke auch für die weiteren Kommentare!! Es tut mir gut, und ich fühle mich dann nicht mehr so einsam.

Kann es denn sein, dass ich ihn durch unseren "zweiten Frühling" von einer Behandlung abhalte?!
Er hat irgendwann auch mal was gesagt in der Richtung: ohne mich wäre das einfacher, und gerade jetzt, wo er seinen zweiten Frühling genießt... oder so ähnlich.

Würde ich ihm letztendlich helfen, wenn ich mich trenne?

Rhava

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Rhava:

 "_ohne mich wäre das einfacher, und gerade jetzt, wo er seinen zweiten Frühling genießt... oder so ähnlich."
_
Wenn Dein Partner dies so geäussert hat wird etwas "dran" sein.

Ob Du Dich trennen solltst, ist eine ethische und moralische Frage welche Du IHN und vor allem Dir stellen solltest.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## wesoj55

Halo Rhava,

ich muß auch mal kurz einen Kommentar dazu dir geben.

Meine Frau und ich haben uns erst 2009 kennengelernt, da wusste ich noch rein gar nichts von Prostatakrebs, außer das es eine Krankheit ist, 
die nach meiner damaligen Meinung nur alte Männer bekommen bzw. haben.

Also auch der sogenannte zweite Frühling.
Wir heirateten bereits nach einem Jahr und haben, und ich behaupte auch, werden es nie bereuen.

Als dann 2011 bei mir der blöde Krebs festgestellt wurde, brach für uns beide eine Welt zusammen.
Wir stellten uns dann aber den Tatsachen und von dem Zeitpunkt an war unsere Devise:

*Wir schaffen das, wenn nicht wir, wer dann !!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Für uns kann es nie in Frage, auch nur irgendwie daran zu denken, das der Krebs unsere Liebe zueinander verändern wird oder kann.

Und so haben wir die Zeit eines Rezidives auch gemeinsam gemeistert und den erneuten, jetzigen PSA Anstieg werden wir auch bewältigen.

Wir leben nun halt sehr bewußter und unsere gemeinsame Zeit gehört rein uns.
Wir machen nichts mehr, nur weil andere dieses evtl. erwarten.
Wenn wir auf irgendeine Einladung keine Lust haben, sagen wir das auch ganz deutlich, egal wie es aufgenommen wird.

Fazit:
Ihr müßt immer miteinander reden und stets offen seien.

Ich wünsche Euch beiden alles Gute und die erforderlich Kraft, diesen nun anstehenden Schritt gemeinsam zu gehen.

Liebe Grüße
Jürgen

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Jürgen,

Deine obige Darstellung hat mich sehr beeindruckt, weil auch in meiner Ehe das nicht mehr wie früher optimal mögliche in Sachen Erotik eher eine Steigerung des täglichen Miteinander resp. des Lebensgefühls erzeugte. Und das wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern.

*"Die Menschen verlieren zuerst ihre Illusionen, dann ihre Zähne und ganz zuletzt ihre Laster"*
(Hans Moser)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Briele

Liebe Rhava,

Der zweite Frühling ist eine klasse Sache, aber wenn man noch im Leben des ersten eingebunden ist, auch nicht ganz problemlos. Wobei ich ja nicht weiß ob Dein Freund räumlich, finanziell, emotional das noch ist.
Manchmal gibt es einen einfachen Schnitt. 

Wenn nicht, dann hat man Stress. Wenn alle Beteiligten gesund sind, halten die meisten Menschen ihn vermutlich ganz gut aus, weil eben das Aufregende einer neu erlebten Liebe all die unguten Ecken überstrahlt.

Aber wenn man selbst ernsthaft erkrankt, auch wenn der Partner den man verlassen möchte böse krank wird, dann, stelle ich mir vor, hat man wirklich große Probleme. Mit einem Mal ist praktisch alles in Frage gestellt, gilt es nach allen Richtungen hin Entscheidungen zu fällen. 
Traut man sich zu Tabula rasa zu machen, verharrt man besser dort wo man ist und alles kennt, welche Entscheidung muß als erste getroffen werden um die anderen als logische Konsequenz folgen zu lassen. Was ist das Beste und Klügste für einen selbst, aber wenn ich die anderen Beteiligten nicht aus den Augen verlieren will, was sollte ich für sie bedenken? Und über allem schwebt die Angst über das eigene Leben.

Und Du? Ich schreibe Dir hier ja als einzige Frau und kann mir vorstellen wie wahnsinnig schwer es für Dich ist. Sollst du Dich passiv verhalten, oder aktiv. Sollst Du um ihn, um Eure Liebe kämpfen, was ist das Beste für Dich? 

Das ist alles ganz schön schwer und es bringt einen ja keinen Millimeter weiter wenn andere einem sagen was sie täten. Egal wie man entscheidet, es gibt nie eine Sicherheit die richtige getroffen zu haben. Du wirst es schon richtig machen, bleib dabei auf Herz *und* Kopf zu hören.

Alles Gute und liebe Grüße
Briele

----------


## LowRoad

> *Wir schaffen das, wenn nicht wir, wer dann !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Very well said, Jürgen!
_
....
Denn mit deiner Hand in meiner und mit viel Seele im Gepäck
gibt es keinen Ort, das sage ich dir, an den wir nicht gehen können.
Lege nur deine Hand auf das Glas, ich bin hier dich zu holen. Du musst nur stark sein.

Denn ich will dich jetzt nicht verlieren
Ich sehe direkt auf meine andere Hälfte 
Die Leere, die in meinem Herzen war,
ist ein Raum, den du jetzt ausfüllst.
Zeig mir wie man für das Hier und Jetzt kämpft 
und ich werde dir dann sagen, mein Schatz, wie einfach es war. 
...
Was gestern war ist Geschichte
Was morgen kommt bleibt ein Geheimnis
Ich kann sehen, dass du mich beobachtest
Wende deine Augen nicht ab von mir
Liebling, wende deine Augen nicht ab von mir

Denn ich will dich jetzt nicht verlieren
Ich sehe direkt auf meine andere Hälfte 
Die Leere, die in meinem Herzen war,
ist ein Raum, den du jetzt ausfüllst.
..._

[Timberlake: MIRRORS]

----------


## Rhava13

Liebe Briele,

ich finde es schön, dass du mir als Frau schreibst. Deine Beschreibungen haben mir die weiteren Problemzusammenhänge aus einer möglichen Perspektive meines Freundes noch einmal deutlicher gemacht. Ich kritisiere immer schnell, dass er keine Linie für sein Leben hat. Das ist vielleicht sehr schwer für ihn. Wobei ich denke, ohne Linie kann man nicht unterscheiden, wo vorwärts und wo rückwärts ist... 

Die Hinweise von anderen helfen mir allerdings schon. Es drehten sich in den letzten Wochen ja Gedanken wie Mühlsteine in meinem Kopf, und das hat nun aufgehört. Die Beispiele von anderen geben mir so etwas wie einen Orientierungsrahmen, in dem ich meinen Weg abstecken kann. Ich kann wieder ahnen, wie Männer kämpfen und wie sie lieben können, - und das ist glaub ich wichtig in meinem Fall, zu erkennen, ob er mich liebt oder nicht. Und sehr schön, wie du schreibst, dass Kopf und Herz wichtig sind!

----------


## Harald_1933

> Ich kann wieder ahnen, wie Männer kämpfen und wie sie lieben können, - und das ist glaub ich wichtig in meinem Fall, zu erkennen, ob er mich liebt oder nicht.


Woran kann eine Frau erkennen, ob ein Mann sie aufrichtig liebt? Doch wohl nicht daran, dass er bereit ist, kurzfristig eine Entscheidung zu fällen, die sehr wohl auch einen längeren Aufschub verdient. 




> Ich konnte mich dann da hinein versetzen, dass er ohne Therapie ein Leben als Gesunder führt, und mit Behandlungsbeginn zum Patienten wird.


Hallo Rhava,

wie immer man auch Deine Formulierung Patient dreht oder wendet, letztlich meinst Du wohl eher Kranker.




> Und mir sagen, dass eine Krebserkrankung mit mir nichts zu tun hat, ist auch nicht ganz wahr. Mir ist es nicht egal, wie lange seine Lebenserwartung ist oder ob es noch Sex gibt.


Diese Aussage deutet eigentlich für mich als sehr gefühlvoller Mensch schon an, dass es sehr wohl primär nicht um die Lebenserwartung geht, sondern um möglicherweise hernach nicht mehr optimal zu erfüllende sexuelle Leistung.




> Sein Tenor ist, das sei seine persönliche Sache, ich hätte mich nicht einzumischen, er würde das für sich entscheiden, - es sei ja auch fraglich, ob er in einem oder fünf Jahren noch mit mir zusammen wäre.


Diese Aussage wäre eigentlich für mich als Unbeteiligter Anlaß genug, trotz viel Verständnis für seinen psychischen Stress, meinen Hut zu nehmen. 




> Er hat irgendwann auch mal was gesagt in der Richtung: ohne mich wäre das einfacher, und gerade jetzt, wo er seinen zweiten Frühling genießt... oder so ähnlich.
> 
> Würde ich ihm letztendlich helfen, wenn ich mich trenne?


Gut möglich, dass er sich danach besinnt und erkennt, was er möglicherweise verloren hat. 

Ich hatte unlängst ein Zitat, es war wohl Konfuzius, eingestellt. Es würde passen:

*"Was Du liebst, lass frei. Kommt es zurück, gehört es dir - für immer"*

Gruß Harald

----------


## helmut.a.g.

@Harald_1933:

_"Diese Aussage deutet eigentlich für mich als sehr gefühlvoller Mensch  schon an, dass es sehr wohl primär nicht um die Lebenserwartung geht,  sondern um möglicherweise hernach nicht mehr optimal zu erfüllende  sexuelle Leistung."_

Du hast mich positiv überrascht, "den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen."

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Rhava13

@Harald_1933
tut mir leid, dass ich mich so unklar ausgedrückt habe, dass du zu solchen Schlussfolgerungen kommst.

----------


## Rastaman

Liebe Rhava,

wenn es bei der anstehenden Therapieentscheidung nur um eine mehr oder weniger unangenehme Behandlung ginge (in diesem Kontext egal welche), und danach wär's gut und man(n) wäre gewissermaßen repariert - Tja, dann wäre die Entscheidung einfach und eine mehr technische Frage. So ist es aber eben nicht. Das Leben ist ja nicht unmittelbar bedroht, im Gegenteil, Nichtstun ist zunächst mal die beste Methode, um die vielbemühte Lebensqualität zu behalten. Die mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit zu erwartenden Nebenwirkungen jedes Eingriffs, laß' es uns auf den Punkt bringen, sind ED (Erektile Dysfunktion) und Inkontinenz. Beides unschön, um es milde zu sagen, und daß die "gewisse Wahrscheinlichkeit" nicht seriös quantifiziert werden kann macht es nicht besser. Natürlich hat Dein Freund davor Manschetten. Jeder hätte das. Und Druck wird, glaube ich, nicht die Bohne helfen. 

Du fragst "Kann es denn sein, dass ich ihn durch unseren "zweiten Frühling" von einer Behandlung abhalte?! Er hat irgendwann auch mal was gesagt in der Richtung: ohne mich wäre das einfacher, und gerade jetzt, wo er seinen zweiten Frühling genießt... oder so ähnlich." Klar macht das eine Entscheidung nicht einfacher. Mir zumindest, wenn ich mich mal in die Situation Deines Freundes hinein versetze, würde es die Entscheidung schwerer machen. Nicht Deine Schuld. Ist einfach so.

Solltest Du Dich trennen, gewissermaßen aus therapeutischen Gründen? Überleg' mal: Aus Sicht Deines Freundes würdest Du ein _mögliches_ befürchtetes Behandlungsergebnis (Sex ist nicht wie vorher, Frau haut _vielleicht_ ab) durch die _reale_ befürchtete Situation ersetzen (kein Sex mehr, Frau _ist_ abgehauen). Vielleicht hast Du Gründe, Dich zu trennen, aber diese therapeutische Erwägung macht wenig Sinn.

Ich habe vor kurzem in einer anderen Diskussion behauptet (und es dem dort Rat Suchenden bei seiner Entscheidung möglicherweise schwerer gemacht), daß man(n) als Single von einer ED schwerer betroffen ist, als wenn man in einer (auch sexuell) gut eingespielten Partnerschaft lebt. Glaube ich zwar noch. Nur zeigt mir Deine/Eure Situation, daß gerade der berühmte 2. Frühling es offenbar ähnlich schwer macht. Wahrscheinlich ist es Blödsinn, nach Situationen zu suchen, die die Scheißkrebsdiagnose leichter/schwerer erträglich macht.

Du warst von Haralds obigem Beitrag #17 wenig begeistert. Die Zitate aus Deinen Beiträgen sind dort zwar ein wenig aus dem jeweiligen Zusammenhang gerissen, aber doch die, über die auch ich gestolpert bin. Ich finde seine Einschätzung, daß es weniger um "Gesunder vs. Patient", als um "Gesunder vs. Kranker" geht, gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Mach' Dir klar, ob Du ggfs. auch mit einem kranken Mann zusammen sein willst.

Ich finde Deine Überlegung, daß es Dir "nicht egal (ist), wie lange seine Lebenserwartung ist oder ob es noch Sex gibt" durchaus legitim. Aber gerade wenn Du auf eine Behandlung drängst, mach' Dir klar, ob Du da ggfs. mit Einschränkungen leben kannst. Selbst eine komplette ED bedeutet ja nicht keinen-Sex-mehr, sondern möglicherweise Sex-auf-andere-Art.

Etwas unbehaglich ist mir dabei, daß Du Deine Fragen in einem Prostatakrebs-Forum stellst, es aber, wenn man zwischen Deinen Zeilen liest, gleichzeitig um das weite Feld der Beziehungsprobleme zu gehen scheint. Nenn' mir ein Problem auf dieser Welt, das leichter zu lösen ist, wenn ich ihm ein weiteres, ähnlich großes Problem zur Seite stelle. Auch Beziehungsprobleme sind ja nicht per se unlösbar, wenn (und das ist ein dickes, fettes, großes "wenn"!) beide Beteiligten bereit sind, sich damit auseinanderzusetzen, und daran scheint es mir bei Euch zu hapern. Nur daher mein Unbehagen.

Du kannst trotzdem eines tun: Versuche, die beiden o.g. "Mach' Dir klar, ob..." Fragen für Dich selbst ehrlich (!) zu beantworten. Dann bist Du schon mal ein Stück weiter.

----------

